# COLA New York - Brussels



## Ku Zine (Nov 2, 2009)

I was wondering whether some of you guys have an estimation about the Cost of Living Adjustment in New York compared to Brussels.
According to my company, the COLA they provide is 0 although it seems to be far from reality. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------

